# For all you iPod owners



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

Saw this while doing some research on an MP3 player for my OEM BMW stereo. It is by Dension and is an ICE-Link that allows factory-fit and aftermarket head units to control the Apple iPod. It also allows you to control the iPod via your steering wheel control and I believe will have some type of cradle mount for the iPod. You will be able to output music to your car's speakers and charge the iPod at the sametime. Will work with Classic and 3rd generation iPods. Product will be available sometime in early November. No price is displayed yet. Just thought all you iPod users would like this info. Let me know what you guys think.

Main link:
http://icelink.densionusa.com/


More info link:
http://www.ice-link.com/


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

kaidoy said:


> Saw this while doing some research on an MP3 player for my OEM BMW stereo. It is by Dension and is an ICE-Link that allows factory-fit and aftermarket head units to control the Apple iPod. It also allows you to control the iPod via your steering wheel control and I believe will have some type of cradle mount for the iPod. You will be able to output music to your car's speakers and charge the iPod at the sametime. Will work with Classic and 3rd generation iPods. Product will be available sometime in early November. No price is displayed yet. Just thought all you iPod users would like this info. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Main link:
> http://icelink.densionusa.com/
> ...


Cool! :supdude:

Chris


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

kaidoy said:


> Saw this while doing some research on an MP3 player for my OEM BMW stereo. It is by Dension and is an ICE-Link that allows factory-fit and aftermarket head units to control the Apple iPod. It also allows you to control the iPod via your steering wheel control and I believe will have some type of cradle mount for the iPod. You will be able to output music to your car's speakers and charge the iPod at the sametime. Will work with Classic and 3rd generation iPods. Product will be available sometime in early November. No price is displayed yet. Just thought all you iPod users would like this info. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Main link:
> http://icelink.densionusa.com/
> ...


Thanks! I saw this just yesterday, but then lost the link. It looks like a potentially great product if they do it right. And it means no need to buy the aux-in adaptor separately.


----------



## Guest2075 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Hmmmmm*

I always get suspicious when a post ends with "let me know what you guys think". And then I discover the poster lives just down the road from the distributor of the product in question.......wonder what would happen if this post appeared at RF :yikes:

Doug


----------



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

DougP,

I see your concern but I assure you and bimmerfest members I am not in anyway associated with the company nor was I trying to be a salesmen. I've seen numerous posts on the subject and I knew that their would be a few interested people in the technology and the option to use their iPods via the OEM headunit. Also, Dension is a European company with a field office in So Cal, I'm located in Nor Cal. I posted "what do you guys think" as a way to have an open thread and actually see what you guys think of the product as I am thinking of purchasing this. That's it nothing more, nothing less.



DougP said:


> I always get suspicious when a post ends with "let me know what you guys think". And then I discover the poster lives just down the road from the distributor of the product in question.......wonder what would happen if this post appeared at RF :yikes:
> 
> Doug


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

kaidoy said:


> DougP,
> 
> I see your concern but I assure you and bimmerfest members I am not in anyway associated with the company nor was I trying to be a salesmen. I've seen numerous posts on the subject and I knew that their would be a few interested people in the technology and the option to use their iPods via the OEM headunit. Also, Dension is a European company with a field office in So Cal, I'm located in Nor Cal. I posted "what do you guys think" as a way to have an open thread and actually see what you guys think of the product as I am thinking of purchasing this. That's it nothing more, nothing less.


Hehe. Now, if you go out and say the product is the balls, then we'll start to wonder. Until then, thanks for posting it -- it looks promising. Hope it works as well as it suggests it will.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

and just to remind ppl, although the info is nowhere near as detailed as this site, blitzsafe is supposed to be coming out with their ipod adapter that will allow users to control their ipod through stereo/steering wheel controls (and it should be out soon, but who really knows...)


----------



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> Hehe. Now, if you go out and say the product is the balls, then we'll start to wonder. Until then, thanks for posting it -- it looks promising. Hope it works as well as it suggests it will.


Me too!!!


----------



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> and just to remind ppl, although the info is nowhere near as detailed as this site, blitzsafe is supposed to be coming out with their ipod adapter that will allow users to control their ipod through stereo/steering wheel controls (and it should be out soon, but who really knows...)


Hmmmm, choices, choices now. I wonder if I should wait for the two to come out and see which one is better. I agree not much information from the Blitzsafe site on the product other than it will be out soon (at least that's all I could dig up). I wonder if the Blitzsafe adapter will charge the iPod at the same time like the product from Dension? I guess time will tell. Thanks for the heads up on this product.


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey kaidoy, thanks for posting this info (and congrats on your new 330ci). I've been asking Blitzsafe about when their adapter is going to come out for a few months now, and the answer has always been "soon" which really hasn't been true. It's definitely good to see that there's choices now, guess I'll have to wait for both of them to come out so they can be compared.


----------



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

ta330ci said:


> Hey kaidoy, thanks for posting this info (and congrats on your new 330ci). I've been asking Blitzsafe about when their adapter is going to come out for a few months now, and the answer has always been "soon" which really hasn't been true. It's definitely good to see that there's choices now, guess I'll have to wait for both of them to come out so they can be compared.


ta330ci,

Thanks, I take delivery of my car this Monday. Seems like you already have almost exactly the same car I ordered! Good taste. Yeah, the choice between Blitzsafe and the Dension products are hard to pick from due to they are not out yet and no really good info on how they work yet. I think I am going to wait until we have some more info on both after they are release to decide on which one to get. But for now I will just use the phatbox that I purchased recently.


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

Hey, it looks like you can now order the Ipod interface from the Dension site. I think I'll still wait to see what blitzsafe comes up with, but it is tempting to to just buy this one now since I've been waiting ever since I got my car to get an interface. Kaidoy, I'm sure you're loving your car right now, I know when I first got mine I had permasmile for the first couple of months. The break-in period is tough though.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

ta330ci said:


> Hey, it looks like you can now order the Ipod interface from the Dension site. I think I'll still wait to see what blitzsafe comes up with, but it is tempting to to just buy this one now since I've been waiting ever since I got my car to get an interface. Kaidoy, I'm sure you're loving your car right now, I know when I first got mine I had permasmile for the first couple of months. The break-in period is tough though.


But $200?!? ouch.


----------



## tyler (Sep 17, 2003)

Try the iTrip , it is a wireless FM transmiiter . It is a small devie the plugs in your ipod. Get also the Belkin Tunedock, as holder for the ipod that fits in the cupholder. All are available at the apple website.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...008/wo/N36v4VCFSF5n3UQaXwJ1fPRBI7P/2.3.0.5.10

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...v4VCFSF5n3UQaXwJ1fPRBI7P/2.3.0.5.10.3.40.13.0


----------



## vahan1 (Nov 4, 2003)

First thing that comes to mind is:

Great idea, but when connected does the iPod sit in the trunk where i can't see it's display?? I'd rather have the display then the controls off the stereo

any info on this?

thanks


----------



## RecKlesS (Sep 25, 2003)

Does the Icelink work in the bmw 745 (e65) ?


----------



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

Tanning Machine: Yeah 200 bucks is quite a bit of dough for a ICE link

vahan1: I believe you can plug it into the back of your HU (professional business unit or NAV) and then mount it in the car, so it does not have to be in the trunk.

Reckless: According to the link it says it works for both 3 and 5 series (professional business unit or NAV). It does not mention anything about the 7 series cars so I assume it will not work for the 7 series.

http://www.ihavetohave.it/acatalog/ICE-Link_BMW.html


----------



## TheMatrixz (Aug 11, 2003)

*Does CD changer still work?*

I'm not clear whether the CD changer still work in conjunction with the IPod / Icelink or will it eliminate the use of the CD changer all together. Also, they don't say anything about DSP version, will it worK?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

TheMatrixz said:


> I'm not clear whether the CD changer still work in conjunction with the IPod / Icelink or will it eliminate the use of the CD changer all together. Also, they don't say anything about DSP version, will it worK?


I have no definitive answer, but it appears that this connector is set to make the head unit think you have a CD changer connected, much as if you bought the ICE connector that plugs in in the trunk.

To answer the next question: it would be better if it fools the head unit into thinking this is the Aux-in adapter.


----------



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

TheMatrixz said:


> I'm not clear whether the CD changer still work in conjunction with the IPod / Icelink or will it eliminate the use of the CD changer all together. Also, they don't say anything about DSP version, will it worK?


Hey TheMatrixz,

Here is a quote from their FAQ on the website:

"Is ICE-Link available for BMW DSP systems ?
A: BMW DSP system requires digital signal while the regular works with analog signals. DSP converter is available for additional charge to the price of ICE-Link. We will be adding this option to our online order soon."

http://densionusa.com/icelink/faq-icelink.htm


----------



## kaidoy (May 28, 2003)

vahan1 said:


> First thing that comes to mind is:
> 
> Great idea, but when connected does the iPod sit in the trunk where i can't see it's display?? I'd rather have the display then the controls off the stereo
> 
> ...


Here is an update to your question via the Dension ICE FAQ:

"ICE-Link has to be installed behind the head unit or can it be installed in the trunk ?
A: For most vehicles either option is available. In general installation behind the radio should be done by professionals, while trunk based installation can be done by end users. You may leave the iPod in the trunk, or use an extension cable that goes from your trunk back to the passenger area where you desire to place your iPod."


----------



## emilford (Nov 14, 2003)

Could someone post a link to the Blitzsafe iPod adapter that was mentioned in this thread. I didn't seem to see it available on their site.

Thanks.


----------



## vahan1 (Nov 4, 2003)

emilford said:


> Could someone post a link to the Blitzsafe iPod adapter that was mentioned in this thread. I didn't seem to see it available on their site.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.blitzsafe.com/blitz_catalog/blitz_aux/blitz_aux_list/blitz_bmw/blitz_bmw.html

that's the adapter. All it does is provide RCA inputs via CD Changer interface, so it's not just for iPod.

-v


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

Has anyone bought the ice-link yet?

My dealer wanted $250 to install the aux-in up front (not including the part).


----------



## weoilmen (Dec 16, 2003)

eugeneDC/TX said:


> and just to remind ppl, although the info is nowhere near as detailed as this site, blitzsafe is supposed to be coming out with their ipod adapter that will allow users to control their ipod through stereo/steering wheel controls (and it should be out soon, but who really knows...)


 :jawdrop: I do Know I do have Blitzsafe adapter for the OEM wiring
I removed my CD changer plugged in the adapter, plug in a set of RC cables.
and now have an ipod that works though my Alpine system
it's "Wonderful" I have 2300 + songs the sound is clear.
I liked it so much I ran a set of RC cables from the trunk into the front on both BMW's
4 door M3 and my Z3 :thumbup: 
Go ipod you will never go back
:guitar: :banana: :sabrina: :freakdanc :freakdanc :freakdanc :sabrina: :banana:


----------

